# New knives recommendation



## NeoSerpient (Jul 10, 2021)

After almost 20ys away from professional kitchens, I require your assistance with finding new knives.
I had a custom set of 6 masamoto blades from japan, so, familiar with the care.
At the moment, we cook for friends and home use only.
For now, looking for a good large nakiri and a 240 gyuto.
Good edge retention and sharpness is a must.
Thank you.


----------



## eiron (Nov 29, 2012)

No recommendations, but a few questions:
Do you have a steel type preference?
Do you have a handle style preference?
If you had a custom set, you must've liked them, so why not more Masamoto?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

If they were Masamoto KS they are getting hard to come by. Goko makes a really nice gyuto in stainless clad white #1 with a pear skin finish. I have one and are very nice for the price.


----------



## NeoSerpient (Jul 10, 2021)

eiron said:


> No recommendations, but a few questions:
> Do you have a steel type preference?
> Do you have a handle style preference?
> If you had a custom set, you must've liked them, so why not more Masamoto?


Thank you for the reply, 
Steel type: AS and shiro#1
Handle type: traditional

my old set has "magically vanished" from my locker at work, the new masamotos i've found are all shiro#2 or euro mix.

I loved the original classics from 20-30 years ago.


----------



## NeoSerpient (Jul 10, 2021)

mike9 said:


> If they were Masamoto KS they are getting hard to come by. Goko makes a really nice gyuto in stainless clad white #1 with a pear skin finish. I have one and are very nice for the price.


The true traditional ao\shiro knives are a rare sight other than localy in japan.


----------



## darien87 (Jun 18, 2021)

NeoSerpient said:


> I loved the original classics from 20-30 years ago.


Wow. Kinda surprised that knives will last for 30 years.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

darien87 said:


> Wow. Kinda surprised that knives will last for 30 years.


I have several I still use that I owned before I got married. I splurged on a couple of really good knives as my way of celebrating my graduation from graduate school. I didn't have matching dishes or cutlery . . . but, I had a couple of quality knives . . . after all, a girl has certain priorities in the kitchen. Right?

Next week we celebrate our 32nd anniversary.


----------



## darien87 (Jun 18, 2021)

loomchick said:


> Next week we celebrate our 32nd anniversary.


Your husband or the knives?


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Ha!

Husband . . . I've had the knives for about 34 years.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

loomchick said:


> Ha!
> 
> Husband . . . I've had the knives for about 34 years.


Interesting… I've never thought of it that way. I have some favorites that I've been using for 39 years. They still look great. Me… not so much. LOL


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have my lifetime rotation. Three Hiromotos gyutos, one Carter 165mm petty, a Goko stainless clad white #1 gyuto, a Dell Ealy paring knife, a Yoshihiro 130 petty, a Tojiro 150mm petty, a Mac superior 270 bread knife, Tojiro 270 Sujihiki, a boning knife I made from an Alabama damascus blank and some Sabs. When one ration needs sharpening and I don't have time I swap out until I do.

Last week I sharpened a dozen knives including three EDC's plus my wife's knives. (Shun santoku and 4" paring I gave her).


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

How much you want to spend? You can get just about everything you need in a knife for about $600 these days (Blue #1 steel knife I considered buying a few years ago went from $250 to over 600), but a a couple hundred can come reasonably close.


----------

